# Yo Squats



## findfoot (Oct 4, 2016)

Yo 
my name's Foot, short for Dirty Little Foot. I'm a bum/nomad from Alaska. Currently traveling with my road dog Trash (Alex mercer on squat) who introduced me to STP. We're headed to Colorado & West at the moment. See you in the slabs.


----------



## ghostjohny (Oct 4, 2016)

welcome to StP


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 4, 2016)

ah foot and trash, some of our finest no doubt.


----------



## Tude (Oct 4, 2016)

Ha welcome to STP!!! And very cool you are on your way to the slabs!! Ha - I just had another traveler from another site I admin land in Anchorage a couple days ago - says it's pretty cold in his camp already.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 4, 2016)

you going to make it out for the jambo?


----------



## ghostjohny (Oct 4, 2016)

cold in the slabs? at night i presume? or do you mean anchorage


----------

